

Using CloudFlare to mix domain sharding and SPDY - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/using-cloudflare-to-mix-domain-sharding-and-spdy

======
moot
This reminds me that the domain wildcarding we do for thumbnails probably
isn't necessary anymore thanks both to SPDY but mainly how many parallel
connections browsers open these days...

We only do this on the imageboards though -- not the front page.

------
spicyj
It's been good practice for years now to place static assets on a separate
domain to reduce cookie traffic. In some cases, the website owner can't
control which cookies are set on the root domain (e.g., Google Analytics sets
cookies on the root, not on the subdomain the page is served from).

Doesn't sharing the root domain (jgc.org in this case) partially negate this
advantage?

~~~
cloudflare
Yes, but SPDY does compression of headers and so the same cookie being sent
should be compressed.

~~~
spicyj
On non-SPDY connections, it won't be, correct? Seems like the best approach
might be to simply serve different static asset URLs based on User-Agent
sniffing.

------
kalmi10
Can someone explain why one DNS lookup was enough?

~~~
cloudflare
See: [http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2013/spdy-domain-
sharding/#co...](http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2013/spdy-domain-
sharding/#comment-33220)

~~~
kalmi10
Interesting. Does this mean that Chrome actually issues those requests over
that single SPDY connections on the assumption that it belongs there without
first waiting for the confirmation from the DNS servers? (And then not using
the corresponding responses until it gets the DNS confirmations?)

